# Bay hippie outfitters 8/7



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Had another great day on the water with Richard , Ronan, and trampus today ! Put together a pile today! Fishing will continue to be on fire through the end of the year so give us a call to get on a great trip !! 

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

